# Soon we'll see the next Canadian election.



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 9, 2018)

I'm pretty excited to see that classic drama to unfold with a Russian twist to be honest.

What do you all think about it???


----------



## DarthDub (May 9, 2018)

No more peopleperson Trudeau?


----------



## Viri (Jun 8, 2018)

Wew lass! I guess this thread is kinda relevant to post this in, but the PC party annihilated the Lib party in the Ontario election. The Lib party only has 6 seats left, went from 55 to 6.

https://globalnews.ca/news/4257183/ontario-election-results-2018/


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Jun 10, 2018)

Good, cuz F*ck Trudeu, wish we could somehow get Harper back.


----------

